# Cheap and quick Inclinometer...



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

This is a nifty little addition to everyone who tours kit.. Always there to use and cheap...

Get it here


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

That is a really sweet idea. Anything simple that makes making smart terrain decisions easier is worth having. I think I'll buy a handful to surprise my backcountry crew. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

These work surprisingly well. The guy who made these was at SIA and he gave me a half dozen or so. Not bad at all in the field. Makes for quicker reads especially in nasty conditions. Where digging around for you inclinometer may not be exactly what you want to do. You still want a basic inclinometer though. Regardless, the standard model and this are cheap and worth having both your arsenal.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Done...thanks for the heads-up...great stocking stuffer.


----------

